# I have been waiting for these for forever!



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2018)

With the new-ish clothing crafting thing in ac pc I knew these would come out sooner or later 


THE FUNKY GLASSES ARE HERE! 







Ok I don't know if you know this but these glasses are the best ones in animal crossing to me




Anyone else notice these before I did?


----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)

haha yay ^^ glad you got them


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 5, 2018)

I am waiting for the big black round Harry Potter glasses to appear!


----------



## wenom (Mar 5, 2018)

Those glasses are super cute! I really love that
they come in lots of different colours too! :3

I agree Grunthilda, I want some round glasses
too! they're super cute aha

slightly related (i dont think this was a new
addition, though i could be wrong oof) but i
dressed up Lily and gave her some glasses
and she looks super cute in her li'l outfit! :3



Spoiler: lily's outfit <3










​


----------



## Bcat (Mar 5, 2018)

I saw someone wearing them today. They’re so cute! I never wear glasses in my own character, but I love how they look in the animals!


----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)

@wenom i gave marshall and drake the same glasses they are super cute.


----------



## Xme (Mar 5, 2018)

I gave stitches some glasses, she looks like a little hipster. I love it


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2018)

wenom said:


> Those glasses are super cute! I really love that
> they come in lots of different colours too! :3
> 
> I agree Grunthilda, I want some round glasses
> ...



Omg she is so cute! I love Lily


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm waiting for my thick frames! Those are my fave!


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 6, 2018)

wenom said:


> Spoiler: lily's outfit <3



Your Lily Is super super cute. <3 Those glasses are the cutest.

I want hair that can be crafted. Like the hair in a bow from New Leaf, in Gracie’s shop. :}


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2018)

I love the sporty shades. I kind of want all of my campers to wear them. The glasses look terrible on horses though. Lol


----------

